# Mucinex for Goats...



## Catahoula (Sep 28, 2012)

Has anyone ever used Mucinex to clear up possible sinus draining or congestion in goats?


----------



## Pearce Pastures (Sep 29, 2012)

Funny, I am going out for another box in a minute   For me though.  Mucinex is fairly safe for us but I am really not sure about a goat given they process drugs differently than we do because they are ruminants.  The other thing with guaifenesin is thins the mucus secretions and when taking it, you need to increase your fluid intake and I am not sure if you could make your goats do that.   It's pretty expensive too (although you can by straight liquid guaifenesin too which is cheaper-I get the Robutussin brand one sometimes when I don't want to shell out for Mucinex).  I'd google "ruminants guaifenesin" and see if you can find any medical info on it first.


Edited to add I just googled it and found some stuff that says it is used as a muscle relaxant in cattle and goats?  Weird.  So to answer your question, yeah no clue.


----------



## daisychick (Sep 29, 2012)

I bought a bottle of the goat Vet/RX to keep on hand, I have heard it is good for nasal issues.    Our farm store had it.


----------



## Catahoula (Sep 29, 2012)

Thanks...Walter's sinus sounded really bad yesterday and someone suggested Mucinex. I tried looking up online but couldn't find anything on it for goats. Today Walter sounded much better so maybe I won't need it anymore. The kids went to the vet to get their bandages changed. The head wounds looked good but still need to be covered. I thought the car ride may have cause some allergy reaction. Whew...I was so worried.


----------



## CrazyCatNChickenLady (Sep 29, 2012)

I've been taking mucinex for a horrible cold/cough. On the side of the box it said *PARENTS* Stop teen drug abuse. (oh and I got carded at the store!) So I went on the website and found that if you take too much Dextromethorphan you can get high. Horrible things people are doing these days. If taken in small amounts is an effective cough suppresant. but taken in high doses gives you certain levels of high. I dont know what the recommended goat dose would be but I'd worry about giving too much.


----------



## Pearce Pastures (Sep 29, 2012)

CrazyCatNChickenLady said:
			
		

> I've been taking mucinex for a horrible cold/cough. On the side of the box it said *PARENTS* Stop teen drug abuse. (oh and I got carded at the store!) So I went on the website and found that if you take too much Dextromethorphan you can get high. Horrible things people are doing these days. If taken in small amounts is an effective cough suppresant. but taken in high doses gives you certain levels of high. I dont know what the recommended goat dose would be but I'd worry about giving too much.


I just get the regular kind w/o the dex in it...I hate the way those and most other cold meds make me feel.  And the VetRX drops are awesome by the way.  Work very well.


----------



## CrazyCatNChickenLady (Sep 29, 2012)

Pearce Pastures said:
			
		

> CrazyCatNChickenLady said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Oh I didnt even see the straight guaifenesin. I was coughing so horribly I was looking for decongestant AND cough suppressant. Even got the extra strenght stuff! Good to know they make it without the cough meds though!


----------



## jenlynn4 (Sep 29, 2012)

I love vet rx.  I use to use it with my chickens once in a while...I didnt know they made it for goats.  Thats good to know for the future.  If its the same formula as the chicken one I just LOVE the smell of it.  LOL


----------



## Pearce Pastures (Sep 29, 2012)

Hope you feel better Crazy. 


And I totally agree with the liking the way VetRX smells! It is kinda like a Vick's Vapor rub smell but more herbal-ish.


----------



## Catahoula (Sep 29, 2012)

This?  http://www.jefferslivestock.com/vetrx-goat-sheep/camid/liv/cp/16742/  What exactly it is and how and when do you use it? I may have to do another Jeffers order....


----------



## Pearce Pastures (Sep 29, 2012)

Yes that's it.  TSC has it too if you weren't wanting to place an order or want some sooner.   You put a few drops into each nostril a few times a day.  We have used on kids, adults and even a rooster.  Definitely helped them breathe easier.


----------



## Catahoula (Sep 29, 2012)

Pearce Pastures said:
			
		

> Yes that's it.  TSC has it too if you weren't wanting to place an order or want some sooner.   You put a few drops into each nostril a few times a day.  We have used on kids, adults and even a rooster.  Definitely helped them breathe easier.


Just realize we do have a TSC. I will have to go check it out. Been going to Murdocks.   Just love going to places like that.


----------



## SkyWarrior (Oct 2, 2012)

Catahoula said:
			
		

> This?  http://www.jefferslivestock.com/vetrx-goat-sheep/camid/liv/cp/16742/  What exactly it is and how and when do you use it? I may have to do another Jeffers order....


Stop giving me more things to buy!!!!


----------



## Catahoula (Oct 2, 2012)

I still have not a list for things to get...  I can't wait to go to TSC!!  I know...more things to buy...


----------

